# Fleas are taking over!!!



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK, so I was using the Lemon thing, but with the heat and humidity, it was molding... so .. here goes...

The fleas were gone, now withing 48 hours they are EVERYWHERE. Now, I know better than to use HARTZ, but I normally use the Adams mist once a week, and am going to pick some up because I haven't used it in a while.. BUT.. what is affordable for in the house, car, etc..

I need.. something that is affordable. I can buy single doses for the frontline or advantix for about 16 bucks each.. but I am just not comfortable with those, and locally, people in schutzhund that use it say it's only lasting about a week... so any ideas? Help?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Use a combination of frontline plus, always given with a Capstar tab. Also give once a month sentinel pills, they stop the fleas from being able to breed. That combo for three months will stop the problem.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure if this is what ur looking for, is a trap not spray, but for in the house my aunt successfully used this home made flea trap for catching the critters in her house....you could leave them out.

How to Make a Flea Trap - wikiHow

I don't have a flea problem, but I know I discussed an essential oil spray with my aunt....she made one and it did the job....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously... flea traps?? How about a flea circus to go along with that? Kill the suckers and stop their breeding cycle, then you'll win. Flea traps... OMG


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet stopped carrying Frontline because of the resistance to it in our area of TX. Sounds like you need an attack on several fronts


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> My vet stopped carrying Frontline because of the resistance to it in our area of TX. Sounds like you need an attack on several fronts


That's exactly why I offered a three pronged approach.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Seriously... flea traps?? How about a flea circus to go along with that? Kill the suckers and stop their breeding cycle, then you'll win. Flea traps... OMG


Don't knock it till you try it!....if you have them crawling all over your house, it's a much better solution then gassing everyone and everything! And BTW, it DOES kill them, not makes pets out of them


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> Don't knock it till you try it!....if you have them crawling all over your house, it's a much better solution then gassing everyone and everything! And BTW, it DOES kill them, not makes pets out of them


Come on... the dog is one giant flea trap!! Get real. It may convince some of the fleas that find an official trap to be more tempting than the dog, but stopping the cycle and the problem?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Come on... the dog is one giant flea trap!! Get real. It may convince some of the fleas that find an official trap to be more tempting than the dog, but stopping the cycle and the problem?


Well, see this is a FORUM so everyone gets to post their opinion, not just one person.....you don't like it, don't try it, but don't outright slam people who have had success with STOPPING the cycle! And actually, the dog is a flea attractant, hence the problem; if the dog was a trap they would be dead now wouldn't they.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> Well, see this is a FORUM so everyone gets to post their opinion, not just one person.....you don't like it, don't try it, but don't outright slam people who have had success with STOPPING the cycle! And actually, the dog is a flea attractant, hence the problem; if the dog was a trap they would be dead now wouldn't they.


Yes indeed we all do get to opine. If I was a flea and in a group of fleas, I'd be one of the many that stayed on the dog. The ones that want to hit the opium den flea trap are a different group, into a different scene.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ha... well... I am very aware of the frontline, sentinal, capstar, etc. I am looking for a non chemical, or low anyways. I use adams spray, but geez it doesn't work for long!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Unless 100% of the fleas go into the trap, there is no way that the breeding cycle is interrupted. Please explain in a credible manner, how the flea's breeding cycle is stopped with a trap, or even traps. Some subset of the fleas will prefer the dog, so please... I want to know.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Ha... well... I am very aware of the frontline, sentinal, capstar, etc. I am looking for a non chemical, or low anyways. I use adams spray, but geez it doesn't work for long!


The green way doesn't always work. I sincerely wish it did. You can squirt lemon stuff and this and that, set circus traps, whatever. You'll lose until you get the big stuff out there. Trust me. Or don't.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Lemon works, but I have to buy/boil/steep way too often since it's molding..


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Lemon works, but I have to buy/boil/steep way too often since it's molding..


And?? You keep trying a method that doesn't work well for you? Have you looked up the definition of insanity? I'm not trying to be anything but helpful. Go below your standards of natural vs chemical for a lousy 3 months to rid yourself and the dog of the problem, then maintain with the natural stuff.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I use the Ark Natural neem protect spray and shampoo: Pet Skin & Coat Products From Ark Naturals The bath worked wonders and the spray seems to work fairly well. We also did an initial frontline treatment a couple months ago. 

And for what it's worth, I did a flea trap also and it does help.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

All I was saying is that sometimes you need to take drastic measures to actually stop the problem in its tracks. The thread was titled: "Fleas are Taking Over!!!" That didn't say to me, "what kind of mamby-pamby alternatives can I explore?" Want results? Do what I suggested. Then go back to the lemon and herb stuff.


----------



## MommaBoss (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm interested in this three-pronged approach. We too are in Va Beach and I've been having a problem getting the fleas to stay off. I've been putting on a monthly dose of Frontline (it wasn't Plus and wasn't doing the trick) but my vet switched him to First Shield Trio last month after he developed a horrible allergy to flea saliva and had these awful looking hot spots that popped out in a period of 2 days. He had to have his rear end shaved and was put on steroids and antibiotics. I've never heard of Capstar or Sentinnel...where would I find those and what are they supposed to do? I never want him (or me) to have to go through that horrible ordeal again!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

MommaBoss said:


> I'm interested in this three-pronged approach. We too are in Va Beach and I've been having a problem getting the fleas to stay off. I've been putting on a monthly dose of Frontline (it wasn't Plus and wasn't doing the trick) but my vet switched him to First Shield Trio last month after he developed a horrible allergy to flea saliva and had these awful looking hot spots that popped out in a period of 2 days. He had to have his rear end shaved and was put on steroids and antibiotics. I've never heard of Capstar or Sentinnel...where would I find those and what are they supposed to do? I never want him (or me) to have to go through that horrible ordeal again!


Use the capstar and the sentinel and you'll be amazed. Capstar is a one time dose pill that kills every flea on the dog in 30 minutes. It has no lasting effect, but gives the frontline or whatever other month long thing you wish to give a head start. Sentinel stops the reproductive cycle of the fleas by making them sterile. Your vet has them and your local pet store likely does too. Works!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had excellent results with COMFORTIS!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when it comes to fleas, you need to treat EVERYTHING at the same time..Bomb the house, bomb the car, spray the house, around the foundation,,flea treat the dogs..

If you have alot of sand around your yard, that attracts fleas, if you have cats that go outside, a flea will come in on the cat, and I've heard fleas like dogs better than cats, so they'll jump off the cat and get on the dog if they have the choice.

I don't have fleas here, (thank god),,but at one point years ago, my dogs would go under my deck and bam be loaded with fleas,,blocked off the deck. I don't use anything either. I did use adams in the past and found it effective.

Good luck, they are a royal pain


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Lemon works, but I have to buy/boil/steep way too often since it's molding..


It sounds like you may have a flea problem in your yard or somewhere the dogs regularly go if you were going through that much rinse. If you are interested, here is the full "protocol"lol my aunt used with success on two occasions:

launder all bedding, towels, blankets etc. in hot water regularly; set flea traps (2-3); use the lemon rinse and flea/lice comb; essential oil spray (she made it but you could look at buying); diatomaceous in yard (and on dog as necessary,but be very careful of the dust)......I don't personally know anyone who has tried Nematodes, but I know people here have and they have worked....you can order online.....good luck!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I have heard a LOT about Diatomaceous Earth.. that the food grade ( as opposed to the pool type) can be put directly ON the dog, but should use something over the face just so they dont inhale.. which is funny, because some people SWEAR by putting it in the food... so much for not gettign inhaled. I am going to see if I can find DE later today after work anywhere local.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I have heard a LOT about Diatomaceous Earth.. that the food grade ( as opposed to the pool type) can be put directly ON the dog, but should use something over the face just so they dont inhale.. which is funny, because some people SWEAR by putting it in the food... so much for not gettign inhaled. I am going to see if I can find DE later today after work anywhere local.


Don't put DE in your dog's food. That's a very strange idea, since the fleas don't live inside the dog and DE has to be in direct contact with the fleas. DE is NOT a systemic to be consumed.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> ome people SWEAR by putting it in the food... so much for not gettign inhaled. I am going to see if I can find DE later today after work anywhere local.


LOL!!!...it's the dust that is an issue b/c of the sharpness of the silicon....in it's dry form it is a little different in terms of breathing; I have mixed it with his food for an internal parasite cleanse.....the ingestion of DE by parasites shreds them...similar to how the dry form scrapes the exoskeletons causing dehydration and then death.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

One of my dogs have seizures so I tend to lean more to the natural side for her sake. You have to get food grade DE and yes it can be taken internally, I tried it on myself, dogs & horses. I don't know if there was any benefit. I would definitely give it to my animals again as a dewormer. I also tried it as a flea powder althought my problem is ticks, not fleas. I also use the Ark Animals Neem Protect spray, I like it. If I sprayed the dogs and went into the trails, instead of picking 15 ticks I might get 5. That's a definite improvement in my eyes. I use that on myself too the bugs are just horrible this year.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL Good to hear. I had no intentions at all of giving him the DE with his food, I was just commenting on ... figuring if they tell you to wear masks, then how do they figure a dog can eat it without inhaling some of it? I plan on using it in the yard.. the carpet... and on the dogs themselves... but have been warned that I should have them and myself breathing througha wet bandana or something as to not inhale it.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Like Jakoda said, your gonna have to treat EVERYHING. House, car, yard, etc. And not just once, multiple times. And unfortunatley, your gonna have to bring out the big guns such as your foggers, and concentrated yard treatments. Giving your dog a pill, and throw some spray around is not going to cut it. They may stop feasting on your dog, they'll just step up there game and start feasting on you. Ug, hate the little buggers. Good luck


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

borax as a carpet power helps
it is also helpful for hookworms in kennel runs..dont use on grass as it may kill grass

water flea traps are a help . I dont think the person was suggesting it is the only thing to use. It is free/cheap and easy to make and use. be sure to move it everyday a few feet, it only attracts them in a 6 ft or so diameter circle..much like a bug zapper.

some folks have good success using ivomec pour on monthly


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohh ohhh! I know this one!

I had a -horrid- flea problem, a 14 year old cat in renal failure, and NOTHING I did worked...until I started really researching...

Like others have said..3 pronged approach. Frontline on all the critters to kill off the adults. Bomb the house, wash the linens in the hottest water you can, again to kill the adults and eggies in the linens. But this doesn't do it all, because you still have eggies just waiting to hatch...

Get a big box of Borax (laundry isle in your local supermarket, under 4$) and table salt. Mix a big bowl of it, about a 50/50 mix. Sprinkle LIBERALLY...anywhere you have carpeting. Let it sit. They say 1 hour. I did 3. Vacuum. Repeat every day for a few days. The mix works by sucking all the water out of the eggs, so even any left behind can't hatch. Keep the animals away from the rooms you're treating until you vacuum it up.

Things other people have posted might well work for you, but in 3 months of flea ****, was the only thing that worked for me, and I haven't had issues since.

Good luck!
-Yvonne


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Just to state again what others have said, bring out the big guns and bomb, clean, sterilize. then, in 7 days, do it all again. that is how long it takes the fleas to hatch. I did a 3rd treatment, just to make sure.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

> Wake up in morning and be amazed at the number of fleas that watch TV.


Haha.










If you treat your floor with 20 Mule Team Borax (It's a natural laundry booster), you're sure to kill the fleas and eggs there, but you still have to treat the dog. I highly recommend Comfortis for the pets. The Borax tip was told to me by a friend of my Mother's who has been a dog groomer for 40 something years...

Here's some more about it:

Flea Wars - Use Borax to kill fleas

It works, I promise you, I've tried it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that too! OMG... this is too embarrassing, but I remember when Borax was the main sponsor on TV for "Wagon Train" and "Bonanza"!! I'm gettin' way too old.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I've heard that too! OMG... this is too embarrassing, but I remember when Borax was the main sponsor on TV for "Wagon Train" and "Bonanza"!! I'm gettin' way too old.


:rofl: You can't be _that_ old! You listen to good music and your house is full of various musical instruments, those are cool youth points in my 23 year old book.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> :rofl: You can't be _that_ old! You listen to good music and your house is full of various musical instruments, those are cool youth points in my 23 year old book.


LOL... oh! I can rock out with the best of them!! I wear out most musicians less than half my age. They just sort of look over at me and think "wtf??, that old guy knows some tricks and tunes!!!" I never went elevator music... still like to break the glass.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

May I ask how old you are out of sheer curiosity? Your Girlfriend/Fiance/Wife (Whichever one she is) in those pictures with Max and the drums/guitars in the background doesn't look terribly old, I can't imagine you're much older than she is?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Melina said:


> May I ask how old you are out of sheer curiosity? Your Girlfriend/Fiance/Wife (Whichever one she is) in those pictures with Max and the drums/guitars in the background doesn't look terribly old, I can't imagine you're much older than she is?


I'll be 51 on Tuesday. Sarah is 44 till Aug. 17th. I have more guitars than dogs and cats. I think that's a good thing?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Relayer said:


> I'll be 51 on Tuesday. Sarah is 44 till Aug. 17th. I have more guitars than dogs and cats. I think that's a good thing?


Seriously? I never would have guessed! That's not _that_ old, but by reading your posts I put you at mid-30's, I was way off, haha! Sarah is very pretty by the way, she doesn't look anywhere near 44!

I have more guitars than dogs as well and I think it's a good thing.  5 guitars, 2 dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> when it comes to fleas, you need to treat EVERYTHING at the same time..Bomb the house, bomb the car, spray the house, around the foundation,,flea treat the dogs..
> 
> Good luck, they are a royal pain


I've only had one (thank goodness) bout with fleas in the past 10 years and I can't repeat the above enough. There's no easy, natural way to take care of fleas, once they are on the dog and in the house, it's war and if you mess around the fleas win.

I flea shampoo the dogs and then put the meds in/on the dog. I flea bomb the ENTIRE house, and if your dog is outside alot of the time you need to treat where they hang out too. And if you have cats, deal with them at the same time...

One thing I know for sure, once you see fleas, you are done. Cause I think for every flea you see there's a thousand you don't in the home (and the eggs) so you are already playing catch up that the fleas have been around for days (weeks?) already.


----------

